# The Big Bang Theory 11/03/08 - "The Cooper-Nowitzki Theorem"



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

"Holy Crap on a Cracker!".  Good one Penny!

I also enjoyed "You Can Be My Yoko Ono" (Barenaked Ladies). I hadn't heard it before but I may have to give it a listen on iTunes.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It is to laugh.

Great copious laughter.

Laugh, monkey! Laugh!


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

During this episode my wife busted out laughing and said to me..."I thought you were just a geek but I guess you are a nerd, too."

Why?

Because I refuse to use a three tined fork and I won't allow one in the house.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I loved Penny's comment after seeing the pedicuring...
"it's nothing I can't explain outside of therapy and with dolls" (paraphrasing)

Diane


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

And of course Sheldon learned _nothing_ from this horrifying experience.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Graymalkin said:


> And of course Sheldon learned _nothing_ from this horrifying experience.


Hey...free pizza.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

stalemate said:


> Hey...free pizza.


He was on a roll.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

stalemate said:


> Because I refuse to use a three tined fork and I won't allow one in the house.


"Three tines is not a fork. Three tines is a trident. Forks are for eating, tridents are for ruling the seven seas."


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

scandia101 said:


> "Three tines is not a fork. Three tines is a trident. Forks are for eating, tridents are for ruling the seven seas."


Thanks, I was trying to remember that quote.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

For some reason, the vanity card was censored.
Took me a couple of minutes but I got it.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

JYoung said:


> For some reason, the vanity card was censored.
> Took me a couple of minutes but I got it.


Someone at CBS thought it best not to antagonize the majority shareholder.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

vman41 said:


> Someone at CBS thought it best not to antagonize the majority shareholder.


Candy A$$ censor. If Redstone has a sense of humor that would be great way to get chicks.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

The vanity card said something about if you want to read this "you know what to do". Is it posted online somewhere each week?

Barbeedoll


----------



## kleinman (Oct 6, 2003)

barbeedoll said:


> The vanity card said something about if you want to read this "you know what to do". Is it posted online somewhere each week?
> 
> Barbeedoll


Yes. Jyoung linked to it up in post 10.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

ScubaCat said:


> I also enjoyed "You Can Be My Yoko Ono" (Barenaked Ladies). I hadn't heard it before but I may have to give it a listen on iTunes.


I had heard that song before. It's one of BNL's older ones, I think.

What a *perfect* fit for the plot of this episode!!! :up: :up:

Loved it!


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

Fish Man said:


> I had heard that song before. It's one of BNL's older ones, I think.
> 
> What a *perfect* fit for the plot of this episode!!! :up: :up:
> 
> Loved it!


I like Chuck Lorre and his sense of humor. I love the Barenaked Ladies and when I saw the pilot and heard the theme song...I _knew _it was going to be a great show. I didn't expect further use of their music, and while perfectly appropriate here, I don't expect it to be a staple.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

ScubaCat said:


> "Holy Crap on a Cracker!".  Good one Penny!


And when she says that (twice), if you play it back with the sound off, it can take your mind in a whole other direction where she is experiencing great, physical satisfaction.  

OK, so I'm a perv. And I most definitely did not wear out my replay button - it was just an observation.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

ScubaCat said:


> "Holy Crap on a Cracker!".  Good one Penny!


I actually have been saying that for years. They ripped me off.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> I had heard that song before. It's one of BNL's older ones, I think.
> 
> What a *perfect* fit for the plot of this episode!!! :up: :up:
> 
> Loved it!


It is from their first full album Gordon. I love that album.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

It was a great episode!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

So the redhaired girl at the end of the episode -- that was a totally different girl, right? Not the original in disguise?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Right, totally different girl.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

Graymalkin said:


> So the redhaired girl at the end of the episode -- that was a totally different girl, right? Not the original in disguise?


Different girl, but I thought it was odd it was another redhead.

Are they setting Sheldon up as the king of the redheaded smart girls? Or are they just his muse?

There must be some redheaded comic book character they are setting up for him to dream about. Just my wondering aloud.


----------



## Penny Lane (Dec 3, 2007)

I like Sheldon but maybe they could have a show about some of the other characters from now on. Every story line about Sheldon is getting old.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Great episode, and the first redhead girl was a real looker IMHO.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

MegaHertz67 said:


> Different girl, but I thought it was odd it was another redhead.
> 
> Are they setting Sheldon up as the king of the redheaded smart girls? Or are they just his muse?
> 
> There must be some redheaded comic book character they are setting up for him to dream about. Just my wondering aloud.


Paging Famke Janssen...


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

jamesbobo said:


> Great episode, and the first redhead girl was a real looker IMHO.


Indeed.

Riki Lindhome is both awesome cute, and smokin' hot.

That Domino's commercial she's in is one of the few I don't speed search through!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Fish Man said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Riki Lindhome is both awesome cute, and smokin' hot.
> 
> That Domino's commercial she's in is one of the few I don't speed search through!


A Gilmore Girls alumnus. Excellent resume!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

MegaHertz67 said:


> Different girl, but I thought it was odd it was another redhead.
> 
> Are they setting Sheldon up as the king of the redheaded smart girls? Or are they just his muse?


_*sigh*_ I wish *I* were King of the redheaded smart girls...


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

busyba said:


> _*sigh*_ I wish *I* were King of the redheaded smart girls...


Can I be the Court Jester?

(It's the hat. They dig the floppy hat).


----------



## Robbie123 (May 18, 2008)

It was a great episode, and they sure picked a good one to score its best ratings ever. From CBS :

Big Boost for Big Bang Theory
November 4, 2008 12:16 PM

The Big Bang Theory received a big bump last night, as the CBS sitcom posted its highest ratings of the season and its largest audience ever, while Saturday Night Lives pre-election special lifted NBC to a nightly win.

Theory drew a 3.8 rating/10 share in the 18- to 49-year-old demographic, according to preliminary Nielsen Media Research data. The show grew 9% from its last original episode, tying its high in the demo.

Theory also brought in 9.9 million, a series high. 
http://www.tvweek.com/blogs/ratings-chart-attack/2008/11/big_boost_for_big_bang_theory.php


----------



## allonon (Nov 23, 2001)

Not that I'm complaining. 

But how do they manage to always have Penny "alert" in each episode?


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

allonon said:


> Not that I'm complaining.
> 
> But how do they manage to always have Penny "alert" in each episode?


They keep the set really cold.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Graymalkin said:


> So the redhaired girl at the end of the episode -- that was a totally different girl, right? Not the original in disguise?


It was to illustrate to the audience that he couldn't see past his own ego nor that history was about to repeat itself.

I loved the mitosis dream sequence though. "No more Thai food!"


----------



## AKJayhawk (Dec 11, 2006)

JYoung said:


> For some reason, the vanity card was censored.
> Took me a couple of minutes but I got it.


Thanks for the link! That was the first time we'd paused the card and read it, then we were perplexed by the CENSORED and such. Cool web page -- didn't realize he got started with Dharma & Greg.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

He didn't. He got started with some cartoon shows and then moved on to Roseanne, Cybill, and Grace Under Fire.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

WinBear said:


> It was to illustrate to the audience that he couldn't see past his own ego nor that history was about to repeat itself.


That's what I thought it was about -- but I had to make sure.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Penny Lane said:


> I like Sheldon but maybe they could have a show about some of the other characters from now on. Every story line about Sheldon is getting old.


If I was one of the others I would start getting pissed. This always end up an issue. On the other hand, if it wasn't a Sheldon story, then it would be a Leonard/Penny story. And we have had issues with that.


----------



## Robbie123 (May 18, 2008)

Penny Lane said:


> I like Sheldon but maybe they could have a show about some of the other characters from now on. Every story line about Sheldon is getting old.


The November 17 episode will focus on Leonard and Howard both competing for the same woman. The guest star is Sara Rue of Less Than Perfect fame as the woman. This should be an episode not focusing on Sheldon.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Robbie123 said:


> The guest star is Sara Rue of Less Than Perfect fame as the woman.


Another redhead! Yum.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

I got a huge kick out of how effectively Ramona shut down Leslie Winkle and her Sheldon insults. :up: It was kind of like Riker ordering "Shields up!"  

Sheldon needed to keep her around for that alone!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

MegaHertz67 said:


> I like Chuck Lorre and his sense of humor. I love the Barenaked Ladies and when I saw the pilot and heard the theme song...I _knew _it was going to be a great show. I didn't expect further use of their music, and while perfectly appropriate here, I don't expect it to be a staple.


I didn't realize the theme was BNL!!! I love them. Was the theme written for this show or is it on some older album?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

USAFSSO said:


> If I was one of the others I would start getting pissed. This always end up an issue. On the other hand, if it wasn't a Sheldon story, then it would be a Leonard/Penny story. And we have had issues with that.


I think this is a bit of a case like Happy Days, where early episodes focused mostly on Richie, but after a few years there were mostly Fonzie episodes. I think that they've discovered that Sheldon is the more interesting character right now. He's so paranoid, OCD and self-indulgent there's just so much to right about.

BTW - I'm sure this has been said before (but I haven't seen it), but I find it intersting that the two roomates are named Sheldon / Leonard. Sheldon Leonard was perhaps one of the true geniuses of the sitcom genre in the 60s. I wonder if Chuck Lorre was a fan of him.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> I didn't realize the theme was BNL!!! I love them. Was the theme written for this show or is it on some older album?


Based on the release date and song title, I would guess it was written for this show.


----------



## Robbie123 (May 18, 2008)

Steveknj said:


> I think this is a bit of a case like Happy Days, where early episodes focused mostly on Richie, but after a few years there were mostly Fonzie episodes. I think that they've discovered that Sheldon is the more interesting character right now. He's so paranoid, OCD and self-indulgent there's just so much to right about.
> 
> BTW - I'm sure this has been said before (but I haven't seen it), but I find it intersting that the two roomates are named Sheldon / Leonard. Sheldon Leonard was perhaps one of the true geniuses of the sitcom genre in the 60s. I wonder if Chuck Lorre was a fan of him.


Yes, Chuck Lorre has stated that the Leonard and Sheldon were named as a tribute to longtime, famed sitcom producer Sheldon Leonard.

Sheldon has become the new younger, geekier Felix Unger of this generation. His finicky, unique character is starting to really blossom in the show, and that is why I think the writers are starting to focus on him more.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Robbie123 said:


> Yes, Chuck Lorre has stated that the Leonard and Sheldon were named as a tribute to longtime, famed sitcom producer Sheldon Leonard.
> 
> Sheldon has become the new younger, geekier Felix Unger of this generation. His finicky, unique character is starting to really blossom in the show, and that is why I think the writers are starting to focus on him more.


Yes, Felix Unger, that's who Sheldon reminds me of


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Yes, Felix Unger, that's who Sheldon reminds me of


Really? Not Niles Crane?


----------



## AKJayhawk (Dec 11, 2006)

Anyone who thinks acting isn't a "real" job should watch this show -- I catch myself wondering all the time how they deliver those lines with a straight face and staying in character. It would require a gazillion takes for me to do it 

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I think this is a bit of a case like Happy Days, where early episodes focused mostly on Richie, but after a few years there were mostly Fonzie episodes. I think that they've discovered that Sheldon is the more interesting character right now. He's so paranoid, OCD and self-indulgent there's just so much to right about.
> 
> *BTW - I'm sure this has been said before (but I haven't seen it), but I find it intersting that the two roomates are named Sheldon / Leonard. Sheldon Leonard was perhaps one of the true geniuses of the sitcom genre in the 60s. I wonder if Chuck Lorre was a fan of him*.


true...and do you know what now classic movie he was in (hint it's a holiday movie). NO IMDB CHEATING!


----------



## Robbie123 (May 18, 2008)

busyba said:


> Really? Not Niles Crane?


He does remind me of Niles Crane, too. However, he still reminds me more of this young, geeky Felix Unger. He has the same finicky, fussy way, except geekier.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

Robbie123 said:


> Sheldon has become the new younger, geekier Felix Unger of this generation. His finicky, unique character is starting to really blossom in the show, and that is why I think the writers are starting to focus on him more.


Felix was fussy and demanding, but nowhere near as self-absorbed or arrogant. I don't recall Felix ever demanding a particular seat in the living room as his.


----------



## Robbie123 (May 18, 2008)

vman41 said:


> Felix was fussy and demanding, but nowhere near as self-absorbed or arrogant. I don't recall Felix ever demanding a particular seat in the living room as his.


No, but he got rid of all the furniture once, including Oscar's precious desk.


----------



## Robbie123 (May 18, 2008)

For everyone who is a little tired of all the Sheldon centered episodes lately TV Guide has an exclusive on a new story arc involving mostly Leonard. See here :

http://www.tvguide.com/News/Big-Bang-casting-35410.aspx


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

don't know if it's been mentioned here before...does any else (besides me) thinks that the girl who loves insulting Sheldon will eventually hook up with him?

fwiw: I liked the second redhead better...she had bigger...um...assets


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Alfer2003 said:


> true...and do you know what now classic movie he was in (hint it's a holiday movie). NO IMDB CHEATING!


Bartender in It's a Wonderful Life?


----------



## hughvh (Apr 4, 2002)

I'm I the only one that misses the Leonard and Penny storyline?


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

Anubys said:


> don't know if it's been mentioned here before...does any else (besides me) thinks that the girl who loves insulting Sheldon will eventually hook up with him?


Yes, that seems like an obvious direction for them to go, but I've been assuming they would need to develop his character some more first or it would seem too strange.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

hughvh said:


> I'm I the only one that misses the Leonard and Penny storyline?


I thought they could have left them together for a little bit longer(like 2-3 episodes), but I was tired of him pining after her all the time. I watch sitcoms to see the nerd get the impossibly hot girl. If I wanted to see the nerd pine after the impossibly hot girl, I have real life for that.

I think I'd be a little weirded out with Leslie hooking up with Sheldon after having hooked up with Leonard in the same apartment. I would totally expect that on 90210 (either generation), but not BBT.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

hughvh said:


> I'm I the only one that misses the Leonard and Penny storyline?


No. Particularly since they both obviously still have a spark. They've just let other considerations cloud things. I'm thinking it'll get revisited at some point.


----------



## Robbie123 (May 18, 2008)

hughvh said:


> I'm I the only one that misses the Leonard and Penny storyline?


I think this will be played out over a long period of time sort of like Ross and Rachel in Friends. I could see them getting together in the last episode, which hopefully won't be for many years to come.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

MarkofT said:


> He didn't. He got started with some cartoon shows and then moved on to Roseanne, Cybill, and Grace Under Fire.


he was referring to the vanity cards.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

hughvh said:


> I'm I the only one that misses the Leonard and Penny storyline?


No.

Jan


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

We had to pause after the speculation on how Sheldon might reproduce, we were laughing too hard. Also, I want to add a Skynet clause to my friendship contracts.


----------



## Robbie123 (May 18, 2008)

Hunter Green said:


> We had to pause after the speculation on how Sheldon might reproduce, we were laughing too hard. Also, I want to add a Skynet clause to my friendship contracts.


Yeah, Wolowitz's mitosis theory was hilarious.


----------



## Robbie123 (May 18, 2008)

Great Interview with The Big Bang Theory co-creator Bill Prady in TV Guide. Read it here :

http://www.tvguide.com/News/Big-Bang-Theory-58315.aspx


----------



## Bribo (Feb 17, 2003)

Alfer2003 said:


> true...and do you know what now classic movie he was in (hint it's a holiday movie). NO IMDB CHEATING!


He was Nick, owner of Nick's Bar (or Martini's) in "It's a Wonderful Life"


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Bribo said:


> He was Nick, owner of Nick's Bar (or Martini's) in "It's a Wonderful Life"


Yep, I said that a few posts back.


----------

